# Baby Black Morels on Pork Loin



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Sorted out several dozen baby blacks, Butter sauced 'em over thin sautéed Pork loin.
A few wild chives and sides of mixed wild rice and home canned chunky apple sauce...Um, um, um.
Now it's time for a nap....ZZZ-zzz-zzz.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

any leftovers??


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

stinky reinke said:


> any leftovers??


Nope, didn't even have to wash the platter it was cleaned up so good, :evil:


----------

